# silent spinners?



## Sophiebee

Any hammy owners have one? Lenny our little chinese dwarf loves his wheel but its SO loud (im actually worried the neighbours can hear it!) So im considering a silent spinner, however they arent cheap so i wondered if anyone could tell me if theyre any good before i shell out? (im not expecting it to actually be silent, just reasonably quiet.)


----------



## emzybabe

I've used a few and there pretty good


----------



## Lil Miss

silent spinners dont stay quiet for long, a karlie wonderland woden wheel or a wodent wheel are much better and quieter in my opinion


----------



## blade100

Take the spindle out of the middle and dip in cooking oil


----------



## Lil Miss

nah they tend to wear away on ss and they rattle not squeek, in my experiance, the sunflower oil trick doesnt really work with them, the karlie ad wodents are just so much better


----------



## ForestWomble

My hamsters and now my gerbils have all had/have silent spinners, they are really good in my opinion.


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans

I loved the silent spinner, I currently have a saucer type wheel that is very quiet too.


----------



## muddy_dragon

i second karlie wonderland wooden wheels. I have a large one for my syrian and it's completely silent all i hear are his little paws


----------

